# System Administrator ACS RPL Advice



## richardw38 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi all

I am doing my skills assesment as a Computer and Network Systems Engineer (263111), as I dont have many qualifications I am doing a RPL for the ACS. I have completed everything up to the question :

3.	Describe the design method you used on this project and the rationale for its selection.

The project reports I have done are essentially a network/domain migration and datacentre design and build, however I am stumped by this question.

Can anyone supply me with some advice as to what options I should consider for this answer? What design method might one use to design and build a Bladcentre (Vmware), SAN based datacentre?

thanks
Rich.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

richardw38 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am doing my skills assesment as a Computer and Network Systems Engineer (263111), as I dont have many qualifications I am doing a RPL for the ACS. I have completed everything up to the question :
> 
> ...


Hey Rich,

I made 2 page each project report on network security. almost both of the project report were on the datacenter setup (I did for our client). Something like:

PROJECT - I
Date:
Project Type: 
Role Played:
Client: 


Brief Description: 
Objective: 
Network connectivity Infrastructure:
Network Diagram:
Environment:
My Contribution:
Lession learned:
Conclusion:


PROJECT - 2
Date: 
Project Type: 
Role Played:
Client: 


Brief Description: 
Objective: 
Network connectivity Infrastructure:
Network Diagram:
Environment:
My Contribution:
Lession learned:
Conclusion:


Good Luck.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't get hung up on design method (which is relevant more to Software only projects). Instead concentrate on what was achieved, why technologies were selected and if the result was as expected. This would fill in the rationale bit very well.



richardw38 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am doing my skills assesment as a Computer and Network Systems Engineer (263111), as I dont have many qualifications I am doing a RPL for the ACS. I have completed everything up to the question :
> 
> ...


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*help*

I want to apply immigration in australia.I got approval of ACS in june,2010 in 2231-79 (Network Secu) but the ocupation has deleted in DIAC.

what u think Network Systems Engineer (263111) is related full with network security spealist.

br,
asad


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*help*

I want to apply immigration in australia.I got approval of ACS in june,2010 in 2231-79 (Network Secu) but the ocupation has deleted in DIAC.

what u think Network Systems Engineer (263111) is related full with network security spealist.




br,
asad


----------

